# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Rantau Panjang & nearby places

## kuching

Dec 30, 2007. Another beautiful Sunday for me to go to countryside to breath the fresh air & photograph the flora & fauna. This time I went to Rantau Panjang of Sarawak.


The bamboo.





Sungai Sarawak (middle part):






Wild orchids growing on durian tree.




What a big colony of _Bulbophyllum vaginatum_!!!!




Inflorescence of _Bulbophyllum vaginatum_.





Inflorescence of _Bulbophyllum vaginatum_.

----------


## kuching

Close-up of inflorescence of _Bulbophyllum vaginatum_ (orchid).








_Coelogyne_ sp. (orchid)






_Coelogyne_ sp. (right) & _Bulbophyllum vaginatum_.






_Justicia_ sp. ??

----------


## kuching

The "kissing" ants. (_Oecophylla smaragdina_)




_Ragadia_ sp. (butterfly)





Grasshopper:








Oh no....2007 is going to over soon.....& yet I still haven't visit the interior of Sarawak. Hopefully I can go there in 2008.

HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone!!!

----------

